# Dear Kijiji...



## BlueRocker

1. Calling it a Gibson Epiphone doesn't make it any more special than an Epiphone Epiphone

2. Yes it's still available

3. Nobody trades down from a custom shop to an entry level guitar, or two, or seven. Ever.

4. I don't want to trade my amp for your Pokemon cards, that's why my ad says no trades.

5. Kijiji messaging is not like texting. I asked three questions all at once so I could get three answers without waiting for you to finish your Kraft Dinner.

6. You played it, it says so in your ad. It is therefore not new.

7. Not promising anything, but if you use every guitar related keyword possible in your ad that's not related to the item you're selling, I may burn your house down when I finally go postal.

8. It's "brand new" not "bran knew" (and it's not, see #6)


----------



## CathodeRay

Having a bad day?


----------



## Budda

Probably also tired of seeing the same old crap.


----------



## tomee2

There was a Strat last week called "mint" like new hardly played etc. 
It had holes in the neck from a removed Floyd rose style nut!


----------



## sulphur

I've had at least a half dozen people from TO inquiring about gear I have for sale.

It seems that they want it delivered ffs. 
One guy stated that I'm too far to drive and didn't want to ship anything.
I'd be shiiping it, he's only be receiving the item.

Why contact someone out of your region if you don't want to go get it or deal with shipping???


----------



## Granny Gremlin

sulphur said:


> Why contact someone out of your region if you don't want to go get it or deal with shipping???



On the off chance that the seller is a bleedibng heart (there's usually a sob story to go with it) , or desperate enough to sell that they'll deliver. You miss all the shots you don't take.


----------



## sulphur

Granny Gremlin said:


> On the off chance that the seller is a bleedibng heart (there's usually a sob story to go with it) , or desperate enough to sell that they'll deliver. You miss all the shots you don't take.


I recognize them right off the bat now, "Do you make it to Toronto often?".

After telling them no, they either ghost, or lose interest. I've offered to meet them in Parrysound, I've done that before.
As much as I don't want to ship, or I'd list them in here too, I'd consider it if they really wanted the item.

It just gets to be a bit much when I get more of these responses than local ones.


----------



## David Graves

I have to post "No, I don't travel to the city often" (Halifax, it's an hour away) in my ads. If I don't, I promise the first damn response will always be. "I'm interested, do you come to the city often?"
Drives me friggin crazy. 
And I too love the ads where people are looking to trade up. Nobody's trading a Gibson SG for your Mexican Fender anything. Period. lol


----------



## sulphur

David Graves said:


> I have to post "No, I don't travel to the city often" (Halifax, it's an hour away) in my ads. If I don't, I promise the first damn response will always be. "I'm interested, do you come to the city often?"
> Drives me friggin crazy.
> And I too love the ads where people are looking to trade up. Nobody's trading a Gibson SG for your Mexican Fender anything. Period. lol


Maybe I will have amend my ads too, just like I had to do after getting bombarded with trade offers.


----------



## Petunia

Lately I’m seeing people change prices seemingly at random, like an ASAT for 1300 then 1200 then 1500. That Strat with the locking nut holes seems to be a different price every two days. 

Jesus I look at that site waaaaay too much


----------



## achar073

9. Adding more shit gear to your trade offer doesn't increase the trade value. It just creates a larger shit pile.


----------



## crann

David Graves said:


> Nobody's trading a Gibson SG for your Mexican Fender anything. Period. lo


I used to think that. But a few trades have changed my mind.

1. I had a mij 58 reissue strat, worth ~800. A guy kept asking to trade for a Ibanez jsm10. I was on the fence for about a week, then he offered a 2003 Les Paul classic.
2. Someone had a trade ad with a 00-28 for a high end Les Paul. I offered a traditional, he accepted.
3. I had a semi beat up st57 mij strat, a dude had a limited edition magnificent 7 tele for trade. I offered, he accepted.
4. I had a tele pro and traded for a 2001 PRS McCarty 10 top.

If you catch someone at the right time, nice pics, etc you can move a few rungs up the ladder.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> 1. Calling it a Gibson Epiphone doesn't make it any more special than an Epiphone Epiphone
> 
> 2. Yes it's still available
> 
> 3. Nobody trades down from a custom shop to an entry level guitar, or two, or seven. Ever.
> 
> 4. I don't want to trade my amp for your Pokemon cards, that's why my ad says no trades.
> 
> 5. Kijiji messaging is not like texting. I asked three questions all at once so I could get three answers without waiting for you to finish your Kraft Dinner.
> 
> 6. You played it, it says so in your ad. It is therefore not new.
> 
> 7. Not promising anything, but if you use every guitar related keyword possible in your ad that's not related to the item you're selling, I may burn your house down when I finally go postal.
> 
> 8. It's "brand new" not "bran knew" (and it's not, see #6)


When you do finally go postal, I'll provide the gas and lighter for #7.


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> I've had at least a half dozen people from TO inquiring about gear I have for sale.


Anything interesting? Not that I need anything, but since when has that ever mattered?


----------



## sulphur

colchar said:


> Anything interesting? Not that I need anything, but since when has that ever mattered?


Ya, a few intersting things. I'm selling some favorites now.

MIJ Fender Strat ST54, Tokai Junior doublecut TJ60, '90 Explorer, Epi Sheraton II, Reverend Volcano, Squier Jaguar and a Marshall 2525H.
There'll eventyally be more down the road too...

My issue with shipping, other than it being a general PITA, I have zero boxes and packing material left.


----------



## player99

Dear Kijiji User: If you want to have a sales experience that makes you feel really special, try going full retail. The sales professional will know how to make your experience memerable. You will think you have a new best friend. Otherwise, you will have to put some sweat equity into your deals.


----------



## colchar

Speaking of #7, check out this asshole:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> Ya, a few intersting things. I'm selling some favorites now.
> 
> MIJ Fender Strat ST54, Tokai Junior doublecut TJ60, '90 Explorer, Epi Sheraton II, Reverend Volcano, Squier Jaguar and a Marshall 2525H.
> There'll eventyally be more down the road too...
> 
> My issue with shipping, other than it being a general PITA, I have zero boxes and packing material left.



I ain't gonna lie, that Marshall is tempting. If I hadn't just bought a JVM I'd be interested.


----------



## Okay Player

I've been very close to adding "No inquiries from GTA" to my ads.


----------



## sulphur

colchar said:


> I ain't gonna lie, that Marshall is tempting. If I hadn't just bought a JVM I'd be interested.


It's a cool amp, I just don't use it enough.

I had some interest, another out of towner from Ottawa that had no interest to travel, even to meet.
A local guy ended up pissing me off after I cut him a deal, then he wanted a further $20 off for a footswitch that the amp never came with.
I told him that I had just knocked cash off, or he could go to L&M and pay $600 more before taxes.
He was adamant that it was a negotiating point, so I told him to kick rocks. 
He then came back with what I was asking, but I told him that I already turned the deal down.

I was going to mention that to the above post about a fluctuating price.
That amp, I had just dropped it by $100 the day before, then put it back up briefly for a day after that goon and his $20 footswitch.


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> It's a cool amp, I just don't use it enough.
> 
> I had some interest, another out of towner from Ottawa that had no interest to travel, even to meet.
> A local guy ended up pissing me off after I cut him a deal, then he wanted a further $20 off for a footswitch that the amp never came with.
> I told him that I had just knocked cash off, or he could go to L&M and pay $600 more before taxes.
> He was adamant that it was a negotiating point, so I told him to kick rocks.
> He then came back with what I was asking, but I told him that I already turned the deal down.
> 
> I was going to mention that to the above post about a fluctuating price.
> That amp, I had just dropped it by $100 the day before, then put it back up briefly for a day after that goon and his $20 footswitch.



I was gonna send you a message on Kijiji asking if you would deliver or ship to the GTA. You know, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## sulphur

colchar said:


> I was gonna send you a message on Kijiji asking if you would deliver or ship to the GTA. You know, just for shits and giggles.


Ha! Join the club!

You have to _not_ want shipping and refuse to leave your neighbourhood.


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> Ha! Join the club!
> 
> You have to _not_ want shipping and refuse to leave your neighbourhood.



I was going to ask if you would deliver to Toronto. When you said no I was going to suggest other places, all in the GTA. I was wondering what the over/under would be until you told me to fuck off.


----------



## dmc69

BlueRocker said:


> 4. I don't want to trade my amp for your Pokemon cards, that's why my ad says no trades.


Hey, I'd totally trade some gear for Pokemon cards. I actually bought some Pokemon cards off a forum member here recently. 

Anyone else have some collecting dust they'd want to sell???


----------



## Always12AM

sulphur said:


> I've had at least a half dozen people from TO inquiring about gear I have for sale.
> 
> It seems that they want it delivered ffs.
> One guy stated that I'm too far to drive and didn't want to ship anything.
> I'd be shiiping it, he's only be receiving the item.
> 
> Why contact someone out of your region if you don't want to go get it or deal with shipping???


I’m always amazed that Toronto adolescents have enough time to barter with me on kijiji while dismantling the white male patriarchy through interpretive dance and their man bun while living in a $3,700 a month micro loft that their parents only pay for in order to teach them about independence / get them the fuck out of Cambridge so that the neighbors don’t have to see them protesting on behalf of the blind trans community by doing the splits on the lawn all week in leotards.


----------



## player99

Always12AM said:


> I’m always amazed that Toronto adolescents have enough time to barter with me on kijiji while dismantling the white male patriarchy through interpretive dance and their man bun while living in a $3,700 a month micro loft that their parents only pay for in order to teach them about independence / get them the fuck out of Cambridge so that the neighbors don’t have to see them protesting on behalf of the blind trans community by doing the splits on the lawn all week in leotards.


What's wrong with leotards?


----------



## Always12AM

Nothing, except when a 27 year old full time stay at home son with a man bun is wearing them while doing the splits on the lawn of a residential dwelling while crying hysterically and listening to EDM.

It’s a fire hazard.

Because eventually someone who actually pays taxes and has to work in the morning is going to set them on fire.


----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bobartlarry

colchar said:


> Speaking of #7, check out this asshole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I hate that guy. Litters Ottawa with his ads for stuff in Montreal. "Willing to meet halfway for serious buyers". FFS, I search the areas I'm willing to drive to.


----------



## Verne

"I know you ad says no trades but..........." I love this one

I had a tube amp up once in trade for another tube amp. I stated right in the ad right near the top "Only offer tube amps as I have no interest in solid state". First offer was a low end Fender Champ SS and a choice of one of 3 mediocre pedals. Maybe 2 if the right choices were made. I'd have lost about $400 on the amp. People either assume desperation or the need to sell. 

I always say "No shipping. Delivery can be arranged locally for a fee". Apparently Toronto and outlying areas are local as I seem to always get GTA guys. No, I won't drive to Toronto to deliver this guitar while you try and get me to drop $200.


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374130


He has a pair of Doc martens too, wanting somebody else to use them; if nothing else comic relief.


----------



## leftysg

Dear Kijiji,
I hope you are proud of yourself. Is it because you are envious of the newer kid on the block, FB Marketplace? Or is it because your old time rivals, flea market, swap meet and garage sale have been sidelined by the pandemic. It seems that all I see lately are the same tired old ads. Golf clubs that cost more than Golftown, guitars that sit and sit but never change price, and cost more used than they did at the shop. Where's the love, the passion, the excitement, the value?Oh sure, you're inexpensive to use, but you have become a shining example of "the best things in life aren't free". Your name may mean "village" in Swahili, but we all know every village needs an idiot. Here's hoping you change your ways, I'm done, through, down the road...at least until after lunch.


----------



## Verne

Paul Running said:


> He has a pair of Doc martens too, wanting somebody else to use them; if nothing else comic relief.


$100 OBO for the Doc's in a stand alone sale ad. Then posts a trade ad for a guitar. Surprised he didn't mention specifics on the guitar he wants in trade.
I find that a lot of these off musical offerings are usually looking for something in return that has far more value than their trade offering. No doubt see the guitar go up for sale right after for 3x what he offered in trade value. There's a local ad quite regularly of a ring appraised at $xxxx in trade for an electric guitar. Seems to pop up off and on and different ring each time it looks like.


----------



## leftysg

dmc69 said:


> Hey, I'd totally trade some gear for Pokemon cards. I actually bought some Pokemon cards off a forum member here recently.
> 
> Anyone else have some collecting dust they'd want to sell???


Any interest in a first edition Charizard?


----------



## 1SweetRide

BlueRocker said:


> 1. Calling it a Gibson Epiphone doesn't make it any more special than an Epiphone Epiphone
> 
> 2. Yes it's still available
> 
> 3. Nobody trades down from a custom shop to an entry level guitar, or two, or seven. Ever.
> 
> 4. I don't want to trade my amp for your Pokemon cards, that's why my ad says no trades.
> 
> 5. Kijiji messaging is not like texting. I asked three questions all at once so I could get three answers without waiting for you to finish your Kraft Dinner.
> 
> 6. You played it, it says so in your ad. It is therefore not new.
> 
> 7. Not promising anything, but if you use every guitar related keyword possible in your ad that's not related to the item you're selling, I may burn your house down when I finally go postal.
> 
> 8. It's "brand new" not "bran knew" (and it's not, see #6)


You say what we're all thinking


----------



## Rollin Hand

BlueRocker said:


> 7. Not promising anything, but if you use every guitar related keyword possible in your ad that's not related to the item you're selling, I may burn your house down when I finally go postal.


That really grinds my gears. If I am looking for a, for example, cheap Jackson, do you really think I won't get annoyed by getting dropped in your ad for a hollowbody? 

That, and the people who respond to "no trades" with a trade offer. Yes, I will trade. For money.


----------



## vbbish

player99 said:


> Dear Kijiji User: If you want to have a sales experience that makes you feel really special, try going full retail. The sales professional will know how to make your experience memerable. You will think you have a new best friend. Otherwise, you will have to put some sweat equity into your deals.


Perhaps it’s just been my experience. But I have never walked into a Winnipeg music shop and received anything close to adequate service. They seem more interested in chatting amongst themselves then making a sale. I have walked into L&M countless times with the intention of spending a large amount of money. Every single time I have walked out without so much as a “can I help you”


----------



## isoneedacoffee

As a buyer on kijiji, I get annoyed by many of the things listed above but also lazy ads lacking important information that affects the item's value. For example, "upgraded pickups!" Why not list what they are? So, I then feel like Sherlock Holmes trying to extract info from a person who often is also pretty lazy about responding with proper info... "I forget what pickups they are, why don't you come try it out?"

As a seller, I don't get that annoyed as I have an abundance of info in my ads, not just about the item but also what my limits are and so on (shipping, trades, etc.). Of course, I get the "Is this still available" all the time. But a simple one-word response of "yes" is pretty easy.


----------



## laristotle

'rare guitar. go do some research'.


----------



## laristotle

isoneedacoffee said:


> lazy ads lacking important information


Sometimes it works to a buyer's advantage.

I came across an ad that only stated 'bass for sale. $300'.
Small, out of focus pic, but I recognized what it was and scooped it up.
Looked like this;








'80 BC Rich Eagle


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> 'rare guitar. go do some research'.


was just thinking that....some weird colour, combo/features etc may make it "rare" but does not add 50% to the price.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

laristotle said:


> Sometimes it works to a buyer's advantage.


Actually that's in large part how we bought our house! I was on the lookout for the "ugly duckling" ad - one with bad pics in poor lighting, poorly staged, etc., that would turn off many people. In this case, the seller's real estate agent was incredibly lazy, and when we saw the place we couldn't believe the poor selling job the agent had done in the ad. Needless to say there wasn't a whole lot of competition, so it worked out great!


----------



## Tarbender

If your listed item is not in the area you're advertising in, tell me in the first line so I don't have to read through your entire description only to find a footnote at the bottom that says "oh by the way it'd located on the other side of Canada".


----------



## crann

I guess I'm the minority here. I love Kijiji and do the vast majority of my buying, selling and trading through it. It's pretty easy to tell what kind of person you're dealing with from their ad or how they respond within the first few exchanges. It's free, easy and quick which to me, more than makes up for the bozos on it. My biggest complaint is that people are either too lazy to read or just incompetent. I have all the info in the ad, but get asked questions that have already been covered. But that's probably more a reflection of society than anything else.

Not sure if you guys experience this: I get far fewer responses on FB marketplace, but people who do inquire are much more likely to complete the transaction than on Kijiji.


----------



## sulphur

Tarbender said:


> If your listed item is not in the area you're advertising in, tell me in the first line so I don't have to read through your entire description only to find a footnote at the bottom that says "oh by the way it'd located on the other side of Canada".


I had one guy contact me about a guitar, he had one listing.
I checked it out and showed Toronto in the listing.

So, I gave him the offer of meeting up in Parrysound. Turns out that he's in Vancouver.
I asked him about his ad and his expanation was that everyone out his way uses Craigslist. What?!?

I sold off a bunch of stuff last year and had a fairly easy time, especially compared to this time around.
Two people from out of town contacted me, but drove here to pick the items up.


----------



## crann

sulphur said:


> Two people from out of town contacted me, but drove here to pick the items up.


This is the absolute best. I listed a Jeff Beck strat at 10 pm, the guy messaged me at 1 am, then drove from Niagara and picked it up by 8 am. Gave me full asking and then messaged me a few weeks later asking if I had more stuff for sale. I thought the 2k asking was on the higher end but I guess he thought he hosed me. Everyone wins.


----------



## sulphur

crann said:


> This is the absolute best. I listed a Jeff Beck strat at 10 pm, the guy messaged me at 1 am, then drove from Niagara and picked it up by 8 am. Gave me full asking and then messaged me a few weeks later asking if I had more stuff for sale. I thought the 2k asking was on the higher end but I guess he thought he hosed me. Everyone wins.


I had one guy contact me from southern Ontario a few minutes after listing a guitar.
No haggle and arranged a time and place to meet for the exchange.

It was something he had been looking for for a while, had one previously and sold it.
When we met, I knocked off $50 to throw in for gas as he made the deal so easy.

The other guy drove from North Bay, a couple of hours, for one pedal.


----------



## sulphur

I'm getting what seems to be an automated response from a user.
It's about a trade for his gear, but twice on one ad, after turning him down the first time, both responses the exact same.
He then sent the same response to another ad of mine. Both ads clearly state "no trades".

That, and he's yet another guy from TO.


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> The other guy drove from North Bay, a couple of hours, for one pedal.


He was just looking for any excuse to get the hell out of North Bay.


----------



## BlueRocker

CathodeRay said:


> Having a bad day?


Just frustrating - needed to vent. Glad to see others sharing the same frustration.


----------



## Abiguitar

Kijiji is a pain, but it's probably still the best way to sell gear, at least in Ontario. I list items on both Kijiji and Facebook Marketplace, and almost always move the item on Kijiji. 

When listing items for sale, I now include a blurb at the outset along the lines of "Price is firm. No trades. No shipping. Please don't contact me unless you're willing to pay the listed price". 

I then price the item below market so that it moves quickly. I probably leave some money on the table, but it's worth not having to deal with the idiot low ballers and trade requests.


----------



## sulphur

Abiguitar said:


> Kijiji is a pain, but it's probably still the best way to sell gear, at least in Ontario. I list items on both Kijiji and Facebook Marketplace, and almost always move the item on Kijiji.
> 
> When listing items for sale, I now include a blurb at the outset along the lines of "Price is firm. No trades. No shipping. Please don't contact me unless you're willing to pay the listed price".
> 
> I then price the item below market so that it moves quickly. I probably leave some money on the table, but it's worth not having to deal with the idiot low ballers and trade requests.


That's probably a better method than overpricing anitcipating the lowball.


----------



## Okay Player

Half the people who respond to Kijiji ads:


----------



## Always12AM

I shouldn’t tease the DT Toronto crowd too much,
I had one guy who was pretty reasonable,
He said he’d be willing to actually stand out front of his building in order to buy my amp for 25% or what I paid for it 3 months earlier which was less than half of what I was asking.


----------



## Okay Player

My Ad: "Asking $100 or best offer. Willing to ship at buyer's expense"
Everyone in Toronto: "Will you do $30 shipped?"
Me: "Dude, the shipping on this to Toronto will be $30."
EIT: "No, it won't. I just shipped one of these to the city you're in and they paid me to ship it. You're being unreasonable."


----------



## Petunia

Check out the “typical wear” on the headstock of this overpriced PRS 🙄 - same model in better condition sold for $700 less at 12th Fret. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

Petunia said:


> Check out the “typical wear” on the headstock of this overpriced PRS 🙄 - same model in better condition sold for $700 less at 12th Fret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT

I was selling some pedals and a guy asked how much weed I wanted for one of them. I didn't know what the exchange rate was on weed that day, in fact I didn't even realize it was a currency. 😎


----------



## laristotle

GuitarT said:


> I didn't even realize it was a currency. 😎


You don't find $420 asking prices strange?


----------



## dmc69

leftysg said:


> Any interest in a first edition Charizard?


:O 

If you're serious about moving it, I'm all ears.


----------



## Sneaky

crann said:


> I used to think that. But a few trades have changed my mind.
> 
> 1. I had a mij 58 reissue strat, worth ~800. A guy kept asking to trade for a Ibanez jsm10. I was on the fence for about a week, then he offered a 2003 Les Paul classic.
> 2. Someone had a trade ad with a 00-28 for a high end Les Paul. I offered a traditional, he accepted.
> 3. I had a semi beat up st57 mij strat, a dude had a limited edition magnificent 7 tele for trade. I offered, he accepted.
> 4. I had a tele pro and traded for a 2001 PRS McCarty 10 top.
> 
> If you catch someone at the right time, nice pics, etc you can move a few rungs up the ladder.


I’m usually the guy on the wrong end of these deals. I’ve sold a lot of stuff way too cheap, just because I felt like it that day. Kijiji is notoriously bad for low ballers and weirdos though.


----------



## player99

The other day I saw a small guitar accessory I wanted that was for sale for $35 and was listed in Red Deer. I asked the guy if he would be willing to ship to Ontario. He gets back asking me if I would EMT. I ask him if he will take PayPal. He says sure. I send him my address so he can check the shipping costs. Then he sends me a message that the unit has shipped, and the shipping was only a couple of bucks so forget shipping, and send him the money when it arrives. Best seller ever.


----------



## Rollin Hand

I don't hate Kijiji -- quite the opposite in fact. Most transactions come out just fine. It's just those rare people that make me grumble -- call it one out of 20.


----------



## nman

Recent ad asked lots of money for a "custom shop strat". Pic clearly showed it was MIM. Sent him a question "custom shop MIM ??' He answered something like "don't understand your question LOL" . Almost all of my dealings have been AOK on kijiji. I have some new vinyl flooring to sell...8 or 9 expressions of interest and offers...all no-shows. Never had that problem with music gear...


----------



## Arek

Just say “No, thanks” or ignore/block them bastards.
Anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## nonreverb

nman said:


> Recent ad asked lots of money for a "custom shop strat". Pic clearly showed it was MIM. Sent him a question "custom shop MIM ??' He answered something like "don't understand your question LOL" . Almost all of my dealings have been AOK on kijiji. I have some new vinyl flooring to sell...8 or 9 expressions of interest and offers...all no-shows. Never had that problem with music gear...


This is where kijiji sellers really irk me. Misrepresentation is rife and can cost the innocent, well intentioned buyer major grief.
...and it's not just guitars. This piece of driftwood got hurled up around Hamilton as a bonified B3. To anyone in the know, it's the guts from some -3 series organ installed in an old BC case. Worth a fraction of what the seller is asking....I sent him a message to "educate" him on this fact just in case he was unaware....








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo

Theres always going to be issues with sites where buyers/sellers are unvetted.

Thats why I like sites like this one, where its a community...ppl have a track record, have been around a long time, and some of the items have been owned by multiple members.

Im also on a canadian watch forum that is very exclusive (every thread/post is private until you become a member), the owner of the site personally vets sellers (checks ID etc), there is a sub forum where positive or negative feedback is left for sellers _and _buyers etc.
to some, it may seem draconian, but its one of the only places I would ever buy a luxury watch from, aside from an authorized dealer.


----------

